# FPS dropping after opening ThrottleStop



## Reggie (Mar 19, 2021)

I have a dell desktop with an i7-8700 and GTX 1050 ti. My CPU temps hover around 80°C when gaming (mainly GTA V/ FiveM) and spike into the 90s, so I'm trying to undervolt to reduce them. The stock cpu cooler isn't very good but is hard to replace being Dell.

Before undervolting, I set a fps limit of 60 in Nvidia Control Panel and the game ran well. I tried setting a -140mV undervolt on the CPU using ThrottleStop and the system was stable, but I started to get fps drops while gaming. I tried reducing the undervolt in case this was causing the drops but had no luck. Eventually I tried setting the offset all the way back to 0mV in the FIVR menu, but still I'm getting the fps drops. I also tried removing the fps limit in Nvidia control panel and using in-game Vsync. This ran a bit smoother, but still had noticeable drops. I'm wondering if there is another setting in ThrottleStop causing the issue rather than the undervolt, since I seem to be having issues even with zero offset? I've attached screenshots of my settings.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 19, 2021)

Lots of Dell computers have some bizarre throttling issues. The best way to find out what throttling method that Dell is using on your computer is to turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop. Before you start logging, check Nvidia GPU in the Options window so your GPU data will be included in the log file.

A Speed Shift EPP setting of 128 can limit maximum performance. I would not set EPP higher than 80. You have a desktop computer that is plugged in so why not set this to 0 for maximum CPU speed regardless of load.

Check the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits option. Intel CPUs duplicate the turbo power limits in multiple locations so it is a good idea to disable the secondary set of power limits. The primary limits that you access in the TPL window are good enough.

Where is a picture of the TPL window? The i7-8700 has a default TDP rating of 65W. When the PL1 power limit is set to this value, your CPU will throttle significantly when fully loaded. GTA V is a CPU demanding game. 65W is not enough power for maximum performance. These CPUs run their best when both power limits, PL1 and PL2, are up over 150W. Your heatsink and fan can probably not handle what this CPU is capable of when set to full power.

After turning on the Log File option, go play a game for at least 15 minutes. When done testing, exit the game and then exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. Attach a log to your next post so I can see the reasons why your CPU is throttling and if anything can be done about it.

Try setting the core and cache offset to -100 mV for both. The FPS drops during games is not because of your undervolt settings.


----------



## Reggie (Mar 19, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Lots of Dell computers have some bizarre throttling issues. The best way to find out what throttling method that Dell is using on your computer is to turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop. Before you start logging, check Nvidia GPU in the Options window so your GPU data will be included in the log file.
> 
> A Speed Shift EPP setting of 128 can limit maximum performance. I would not set EPP higher than 80. You have a desktop computer that is plugged in so why not set this to 0 for maximum CPU speed regardless of load.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply unclewebb. I tested changing the Speed Shift EPP to 0 and checking the Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits option and logged while I played. The log file is attached along with updated settings screenshots. 

Overall during that test the fps seemed good, it seemed to hold a steady 60 fps. I had reverted again to Nvidia CP limiting to max 60 fps and Vsync off. It looks like your suggestions have resolved the issues, and now my temps are much better with the undervolt. Thanks again.


----------

